Epic 2014: the future from 2006 with the wrong names but the right concepts - andrewxhill
======
ourcat
I think you meant to link to this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt3TmUW90B8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt3TmUW90B8)

